# Imprintables Warehouse Offers New Entry-Level Vinyl Cutter



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

If you’re a start-up business or a craft hobbyist, Imprintables offers a new, value-priced vinyl cutter. The Clipper can be used for cutting lettering, numbers, and shapes from any standard type of apparel or sign vinyl. Use it for decorating spiritwear, team uniforms, and novelty wear as well as creating decals and bumper stickers. 

The Clipper comes in a 24-inch width with 3-meter tracking to reduce wasted material. It features dual-port connectivity for USB and serial ports and comes with a stand (assembly required). 

It can be used with GreatCut software, which is a professional plug-in for Corel DRAW, Illustrator, Freehand, and AutoCAD. It’s also compatible with DirectCut, Signpal 10.5, and CadworxLIVE an online cutter graphics software program free to qualified GroupeSTAHL Sales Alliance customers. 

It comes with a two-year manufacturer's warranty. For more information, go to The Clipper 24" Vinyl Cutter | Imprintables Warehouse.

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800)-347-0068; fax (724)-583-0426; email: [email protected].


----------

